# Performers?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

How many here perform their own pieces live at all? How do you feel as a performer? I think I have some room for improvement, mostly in getting well rehearsed before a performance when playing for an extended period.

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i can't perform. I don't have the nerves for it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> i can't perform. I don't have the nerves for it.


Neither can I. For the same reason, I can't even record. And thus, nowadays I sequence my pieces electronically.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> i can't perform. I don't have the nerves for it.


Is it something you'd like to work on overcoming?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is it something you'd like to work on overcoming?


Not if it takes up too much work or time  I can only play something well with long term muscle memory. My sight-reading is the pits, and my short term memory for playing is bad. I probably need a coach.

Here is a sample, even though it's not very polished playing, I do have the versatility or dexterity. It was hard making this video I can't seem to drown out the noise and focus on my playing. I think I'm afraid if I don't drown out the noise and I go into a zone, I will get lost and do crazy stuff no knowing someone is watching.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> and I go into a zone, I will get lost and do crazy stuff no knowing someone is watching.


Dude, that's the best part about watching someone perform other than hearing your music!


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I have performed more than a few times. I don't compose, so I always play someone else's pieces.

I much much prefer jamming and exchanging tunes with friends. I would rather play _with_ friends than_ for _friends.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Dude, that's the best part about watching someone perform other than hearing your music!


Ya, I know it's psychological. I can't even breathe properly when I perform, just not my thing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JeffD said:


> I have performed more than a few times. I don't compose, so I always play someone else's pieces.
> 
> I much much prefer jamming and exchanging tunes with friends. I would rather play _with_ friends than_ for _friends.


jamming is great!


----------

